
Can Bitcoin Solve Wall Street's Soft Dollar Problem? - codegeek
http://www.wallstreetandtech.com/can-bitcoin-solve-wall-streets-soft-doll/240157515
======
cratermoon
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)
applies.

